# No Response



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

There does not seem to be a way to contact the Administrator or Monitors thing just seem to be getting worse with the site. Sad! There are a good group of stick makers on the Woodcarvers illustrated forum it is working well they just redid the site in the last year. Good group of people on the site also. Hope to see some of you over there.

https://forum.woodcarvingillustrated.com/


----------

